# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Druk op neus, pijn

## zevenentwintig

Ik heb sinds 4 maanden erg veel pijn, alsof er druk op mijn neusbeen staat, en alsof er binnen in mijn neus iets trekt (mijn neus is wel "vrij", maar liggend lijkt het soms verstopt). Ik heb pijn bij het wandelen, alsof de schokken van mijn hielen achter mijn neus gevoeld worden. ook spanning of een soort van contracties op mijn slapen. Liggend heb ik meer last, en s'ochtends zijn er kleine kraak geluide dieper in mijn neus, alsof er lucht binnen komt.

Ik heb ondertussen alles laten onderzoeken, 4 maanden geleden had ik wel een sinusitis, maar na een maand zijn er fotos genomen, en sinusen zijn leeg. ook tanden zijn nagezien, hersens, enz...

Heeft iemand al iets gelijkaardigs meegemaakt, of heeft iemand goede raad?

Ik heb het al lang moeilijk en ben radeloos.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## gossie

Helaas 27, ik kan je niet helpen, maar ik hoop dat je toch iemand op deze site tegenkom, die dit ook herkent.

sterkte 27

----------


## mani

hoi zeventwintig.
ik wou reageren op je onderwerp. ik heb last van dezelfde klachten. er trekt iets in mijn neus. en als je slaap wordt het erger. ik heb dit sinds januari. toen werd ik verkouden en kreeg pijn bij mijn neus en gezicht. en kreeg van de huisarts een kuur voor m'n holtes. na een maand had ik er nog last van en moest ik een rontgenfoto laten maken. daarop was te zien dat de holtes vrij waren. en nog steeds had ik er last van. Toen werd ik doorverwezen naar de kno arts. en van hem moest ik in de scan. ook daar hebben ze niks gevonden. maar hij dacht dat het door m'n bovenste verstandskies kwam, die er nog in zit omdat de pijn bij mijn tanden trekt. nu krijg ik een splint. of het helpt weet ik niet. want ik heb last bij mijn neus wat naar beneden bij mn tanden trekt. wat zal het zijn? ik had dit niet..sinds mn verkoudheid in januari heb ik dit gekregen. kunnen het geen bacterien zijn?? want ik peuter vaak in mn neus.
ik zou graag met jou in contact willen komen. misschien kunnen we samen erover praten..ik wordt er ook gek van...

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb niet het gevoel dat er iets trekt, maar ik heb inderdaad vooral als ik slaap het gevoel dat mijn neus helemaal verstopt zit, terwijl dat in feite niet zo is. Ik ehb ook aak een drukkend gevoel op mijn bijholten, en een soort 'misselijk' gevoel ter hoogte van de neusbrug. Soms doet de voorhoofdsholte ook mee, en vaak heb ik een drukkend gevoel op de slapen.

Af en toe wordt het even een beetje beter, maar dan is het weer in volle hevigheid terug.
Ook bij mij duurt het al zeker 3 maanden, misschien al wel een half jaar.
Ik word er erg moe van, en heb vaak last van mijn keel doordat ik in mijn slaap door mijn mond ga ademen.

----------


## mani

hey mis molly?? heb jij wel fotos laten maken? of een ct scan? ik wordt er ook gek van..maar ja als er iets was hadden ze dat op de ct scan gezien. maar was wel vergeten te vragen of ik misschien poliepen heb?

----------


## Helemaalzat

Hoi allemaal, 

Ik ben 14jaar en zit erg met een probleem
Al 3jaar lang heb ik ontzettende hoofdpijn (bij m'n neusholte / ogen en dat loopt verder naar boven) en ik weet me echt geen raad meer.
Toen de pijn begon zag ik de ernst niet ik dacht dat het wel over zou gaan ,maar nee..
Ik ging naar de huisarts die precies hetzelfde dacht , maar de pijn ging maar niet weg en ik was ook altijd verkouden.
De huisarts adviseerde me eerst stomen dat hielp wel op dat moment maar de pijn kwam alsnog terug.
Verder kreeg ik neusspray druppels noem het maar op...
Niks leek te helpen dus verwees de huisarts mij naar de kno arts.
Toen ik daarheen ging bekeek de kno arts mijn neusholte van binnen met die camera, en ja hoor de hele boel was ontstoken!
Ik werd hiervoor geopereerd in mijn neus/bijholte met van die elecktrische schokjes .
De operatie bleek geslaagd ik had na de operatie geen verkoudheid meer een een korte periode ook geen hoofdpijn! (2 à 3 weken)
Maar daarna begon het weer de pijn kwam weer terug, weer terug naar de kno en die zei dat alles er goed uitziet.
Ik heb laatst een scan gehad voor het kijken voor een evt tumor of iets dergelijks , maar in de holtes niks te zien.
De kno arts verwees me door naar de huisarts voor een bloedtest .
Ik heb bloed laten afnemen en ik heb een heel erg vitamine tekort , hiervoor heb ik nu pillen die ik nu al weken elke dag slik.
maar ze kunnen mij geven wat ze willen enz maar waar het mij om gaat is die hoofdpijn, wat moet ik hiermee ?
Ik kan mijn lessen niet volgen door de pijn, mijn concentratie is super slecht , ik haal alleen nog maar slechte cijfers en als ik van school kom plof ik meteen op bed om te rusten omdat ik gewoon zo veel pijn heb en moe ben..  :Frown: 
En tuurlijk zullen sommige denken ja je moet geduld hebben Ofso maar nee hoor ik heb genoeg geduld gehad jaren ben ik al kno heen kno terug huisarts heen huisarts terug bloedprik hier bloedprik daar en wat heb ik nu.? Nog steeds HOOFDPIJN!!

Dus is er alsjeblieft iemand die mij kan helpen?? ALSJEBLIEFT. Iemand die hetzelfde meemaakt of die weet wat de volgende (goede) stap is?

Ik weet dat het erg lang is sorry hiervoor, maar hartelijk bedankt voor iedereen die de moeite heeft gedaan om dit toch even te lezen en hopelijk kunnen jullie me helpen want ik weet het niet meer hoor...

----------

